# 12-hour Rule Compliance



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Posted within 2 hours. This Foto taken in front of the Holiday Inn on the Leopoldstraße. FYI, the hotel is being completely renovated - the new Central Tower opens 1. September, with renovations to be complete by end of February.

Leaving for Budapest now


----------



## bechego (Feb 1, 2006)

Jspira said:


> Posted within 2 hours. This Foto taken in front of the Holiday Inn on the Leopoldstraße. FYI, the hotel is being completely renovated - the new Central Tower opens 1. September, with renovations to be complete by end of February.
> 
> Leaving for Budapest now


Cool car. My wife and I also like the red a lot. Have fun.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks. It looks great parked next to our Sparkling Graphite 330xi!


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Very nice. I look forward to hearing more.


----------



## smytheee (Jun 13, 2006)

what a beauty!


----------



## Contact Patch (Nov 11, 2005)

We're looking forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Danke!


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Another beautiful Bimmer! Now it's time for some more of those wonderful travel posts! Have a great time Jspira. :thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks. It's a beautiful morning here in Budapest.

We drove ca. 700 km yesterday from München to Budapest.

Unfortunately, the satnav DVD does not cover Hungary:dunno: but fortunately I had had to learn some basic Hungarian in order to complete my dissertation so I was able to communicate somewhat. 

More to come.


----------



## ploutos (Jun 23, 2005)

Jonathan,

is this your 3rd bimmer this year?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

ploutos said:


> Jonathan,
> 
> is this your 3rd bimmer this year?


:rofl::rofl::rofl:
no, 2nd. :rofl::rofl::rofl:

but with an expected Euro. Delivery of June next year for the 335i Sedan, that will make it 3 in 20 months.


----------



## DBU (Dec 15, 2005)

Jspira said:


> Posted within 2 hours. This Foto taken in front of the Holiday Inn on the Leopoldstraße. FYI, the hotel is being completely renovated - the new Central Tower opens 1. September, with renovations to be complete by end of February.
> 
> Leaving for Budapest now


I stayed at the Holiday Inn (North Tower) last month - glad to hear about the renovation (I was not impressed with this hotel).

Hey, J - you are NOT supposed to park right there


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

DBU said:


> I stayed at the Holiday Inn (North Tower) last month - glad to hear about the renovation (I was not impressed with this hotel).


Ja, I know. I find it however convenient and very clean (and great breakfast) - just needs a renovation!



DBU said:


> Hey, J - you are NOT supposed to park right there


well, maybe YOU aren´t :angel: :rofl::rofl:


----------

